# Cuban nearly sold the Mavs



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_Dallas Morning News - _
Mark Cuban spent most of the Sunday conversation on ESPN's SportsCenter complaining about the NBA's marketing strategies. 

Then near the end, he said he came "real close" to selling the Mavs during the summer. He even went so far as telling David Stern of his plans. 

"I couldn’t deal with the NBA," Cuban said. "There was things that I couldn’t imagine happening in the Finals that happened in the Finals. You don’t even know a tenth of it – stuff I didn’t get fined for and that was just too outrageous for me to even say publicly. And so I was like, ‘I’m done.'

DMN


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

If it wasn't for his love of the game, I believe he would've already turned it for a profit - a big one at that. :biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

...not sure why he had to bring it up...he's had a quiet season, and it's been good for the team...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Our beloved owner needs his attention in the media....

We may not have a coach or any players that crave national media attention, but we certainly have an owner to make up for it.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I wish he would have, then I might actually be able to root for the Mavs.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> I wish he would have, then I might actually be able to root for the Mavs.


That seems to be the general sentiment.

.... but as a mavs fan, we love him for that "fire." :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> That seems to be the general sentiment.
> 
> .... but as a mavs fan, we love him for that "fire." :biggrin:


Beats Perot Jr.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Beats Perot Jr.


Definitely.... especially in their voices.

Perot has that squeaky Donald Duck thing going for him.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

There was never a more frustrating time for me as a Mavs fan, than during Perot's ownership. The '96 Mavs set an NBA record as 27 different players saw action - they couldn't spot talent, then couldn't hold on to what they had (3 Js anyone?).

January '00 was good to me - I married my wife, and the other love of my life got a decent owner. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

That's nice!

In Apr '00 my wife got a new owner too. What a coincidence! :biggrin:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

xray said:


> Beats Perot Jr.


No Perot Jr., no arena


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I would have lost some serious job perks if Cubes would have sold.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> No Perot Jr., no arena


That's a great point.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> That's a great point.


Are you talking about your avatar?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Are you talking about your avatar?


Always have your eyes on the prize....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Always have your eyes on the prize....


Courtesy of Ninjatune Avatars, LLC.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Courtesy of Ninjatune Avatars, LLC.


Why the limited liability? 

Scared? :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Always..... don't want Ed to come knocking on my door with some boobie lawsuits.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Always..... don't want Ed to come knocking on my door with some boobie lawsuits.


I'd at least show up in court. :yay:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Why the limited liability?
> 
> Scared? :biggrin:


:lol:

I am glad some people actually caught that little detail. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> *Cuban a hit on Broadway*
> 
> _By DAVID MOORE / The Dallas Morning News _
> 
> ...


Good stuff.


----------

